# Smoke on the Water



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Fire in the sky


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Our firefighters kicked a$$!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

you can see a house burning thats really sad  amazing pictures terrible though what happened or is still happening


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Amazing photos Jon, just too bad the only way to get pictures like this is for something bad like this to be happening.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I like the demotivational border. I was expecting a funnier caption though.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lanc3r said:


> I like the demotivational border. I was expecting a funnier caption though.


Demotivational border?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Jon S. said:


> Demotivational border?


http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Calliope (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice shots Jon!


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

devastating....

amazing pics, tell me it wasn't a 'gambling house'


----------

